# Why do so many XL dogs die young?



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I see a lot of dogs that have died very very young on many XL kennels. RIP this, RIP that. It's like dang whats killing these dogs at three and four years of age? :/ I'd be afraid to buy an adult XL bully for fear they are gonna go the way of the guinea pig!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I think they have shorter lives then others as they have so many issues, heart, breathing, joints. The heavy body weight makes joint issues more prone, then other breeds. And maybe there size and weight put more strain on their hearts.
My conclusion anyways.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

most extra large dog breeds have a shorter life span, anyhow typically 6-8 yrs. combine that with a dog that requires lots of exercise, but does not get the sufficient amount....body shuts down.
people got to do there homework *before* they get a dog.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

certain large breed dogs die early which is why it is silly to cross breed these dogs then pass them off as a pit bull so people think they have a dog for 15 years or so and the dog drops dead at age 7 or 8.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Makes sense, but 3-5 yr life span is freakishly short and these dogs were breeding animals, so the problems are being reproduced. It makes sense that the extra stress on the cardiovascular and respiratory system would cause serious problems in mid-life.


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

GTR said:


> I see a lot of dogs that have died very very young on many XL kennels. RIP this, RIP that. It's like dang whats killing these dogs at three and four years of age? Do I need to be worrying about Vegas kicking the bucket on his 3rd birthday? :/ I'd be afraid to buy an adult XL bully for fear they are gonna go the way of the guinea pig!


I think it has ALOT to do with the fact that, even if the owners don't recognize it or not, the XL/XXL Bullies are morbidly obese. This along with basic structure faluts ie...barrel chested, overdone builds, short muzzles contributes their short lives. They carry twice sometimes three times the weight a "classic type" American Pit Bull Terrier does for the size. When sacrifices are made in "structure" that Bully Breeders deem desirable other problems are going to follow...like basic cardiac functions. The heart and lungs have to work too hard to keep the overdone build at a basic functioning level.

Dogs age faster than people, look at it like this... so if you have a 3-5 year old bully built dog.... that is going to be like a 30yr old 5ft 8in man that should weigh say 165lbs but instead tops the scales at 315lbs. The hard truth is he isn't going to live to old age because his body can't take the strain of the extra weight. His heart is working too hard, probably has high blood pressure, diabetes etc.

On a footnote: My standard ADBA type dogs have all lived to 13+ yrs old


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

MoPulldogs said:


> I think it has ALOT to do with the fact that, even if the owners don't recognize it or not, the XL/XXL Bullies are morbidly obese. This along with basic structure faluts ie...barrel chested, overdone builds, short muzzles contributes their short lives. They carry twice sometimes three times the weight a "classic type" American Pit Bull Terrier does for the size. When sacrifices are made in "structure" that Bully Breeders deem desirable other problems are going to follow...like basic cardiac functions. The heart and lungs have to work too hard to keep the overdone build at a basic functioning level.
> 
> Dogs age faster than people, look at it like this... so if you have a 3-5 year old bully built dog.... that is going to be like a 30yr old 5ft 8in man that should weigh say 165lbs but instead tops the scales at 315lbs. The hard truth is he isn't going to live to old age because his body can't take the strain of the extra weight. His heart is working too hard, probably has high blood pressure, diabetes etc.


:goodpost:
That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Teekospits (Apr 10, 2010)

Most of them having breathing promblem, quick over heating and dehydration and most of the time if they are test run hip promblem are common in large breed dogs, because of the weight of them. not staying a well built dog can't have these promblem but most are past through genes. so do your reseach on the breeder, the dog he breeds and there history of health before buying a pet friend.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

This all goes back to health problems. Look at the muggel stone dogs many die due to heart conditions and it is because of bad breeding. Not health testing dogs hearts and have a poor breeding program just for $. That is why you start seeing these XL dogs die so young. I know someone in AZ that had four of them and he lost them all with in 1 year. Ages were 1-4 years old and some died of heart issues and the others over heated just sitting in the shade.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> This all goes back to health problems. Look at the muggel stone dogs many die due to heart conditions and it is because of bad breeding. Not health testing dogs hearts and have a poor breeding program just for $. That is why you start seeing these XL dogs die so young. I know someone in AZ that had four of them and he lost them all with in 1 year. Ages were 1-4 years old and some died of heart issues and the others over heated just sitting in the shade.


 That's so sad poor pups.


----------



## tgp4lyf (Apr 7, 2010)

i hope people get to read this thread first before they get those XL/XXLs..


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

because they breed for look. you got these dogs you cant even roll a beer under.
they LOOK unhealthy.


----------



## Scratch (Apr 21, 2010)

in humanity's quest to create the 'perfect dog', the only thing we've created is a mess.

riddled with health problems seems like an understatement....


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not talking about bully freaks, I'm talking about XL dogs. They have nice leg, they are just huge all the way around.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

...because they are untested genetic messes built tore up from the floor up!


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

GTR said:


> I'm not talking about bully freaks, I'm talking about XL dogs. They have nice leg, they are just huge all the way around.


one of my neighbors has one, it's about the size of a small mastiff (maybe 130lbs) i seen her walking it and man that dog could not breathe, the leash wasn't choking it neither was the collar and he showed no aggression issues towards the other dogs walking but man was he breathing hard, no idea where it lives or how long they were walking either but it wasn't a hot day that day maybe 60 degrees


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

because they are bred for looks, with no health testing or purpose, to the latest fad bully out only further complicating what the perception of a healthy bully should be. let me add that 99% of bully owners overfeed their dogs only further complicating their genetic problems.


----------



## ibeffudled (Feb 23, 2010)

CINCINNATIBULLIES said:


> because they are bred for looks, with no health testing or purpose, to the latest fad bully out only further complicating what the perception of a healthy bully should be. let me add that 99% of bully owners overfeed their dogs only further complicating their genetic problems.


ain't that the truth, but its not just bully owners who overfeed, most owners do overfeed, not realizing 99% of dog breeds will eat until the food is all gone hungry or not


----------



## Cindy1979 (Mar 17, 2011)

performanceknls said:


> This all goes back to health problems. Look at the muggel stone dogs many die due to heart conditions and it is because of bad breeding. Not health testing dogs hearts and have a poor breeding program just for $. That is why you start seeing these XL dogs die so young. I know someone in AZ that had four of them and he lost them all with in 1 year. Ages were 1-4 years old and some died of heart issues and the others over heated just sitting in the shade.


What kind of heart problems does they have???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

there are all kinds of heart conditions Ataxia is one which effects dogs with AST lines. Also heart attacks and congenital heart failure.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*Canine Ataxia*


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ethics... some live long... ORIGINALLY they are from working dogs and if bred to be unproportional and exaggerated features health problems arise in em all: the pug, English bulldog, Boston terriers, french bulldogs, all the way to neopoltians and let alone the bull mastiffs, mastiffs, Bordeaux's, and all when bred for looks rather than purpose health problems arose in em all, and in all animals 

we have to work to live ... work to learn.. heXX we gotta work to love... 
work first then play harder.. apply that to breeding ethics and most health problems would fade away.. in all breeds. all those dogs as working dogs are more than fantastic; Boston were just like SGNT Stubby; and Boston Bull Terrier/Boston Pit Terrier were their name along with bulldog and pit bulldog it was the strain from boston yo'.. French bulldogs I seen decade or so back even further, those dogs could climb trees and wrangle a fox; how in the halibut did we come from those kinds of dogs to dogs that we have to spend so much money on for health issues as well as paying crazy prices for dogs that die in less than 10 and had vet bills the whole time.. (sigh) 

breeders ethics is everything.... culling and sterilization we have to do it playing "God"(for lack of better word) or reap what we sew..

Heres a nice whopper or XL APBT.. Do you see how easy it would be to manipulate his traits? This is what an XL should look like. 








and his big brother









these whoppers are easily manipulated for the misguided exaggerated size, this guy breeds for work but the size is there, he like big so he keeps nice big dogs. I only show these dogs cause whopper is in everything bullies included; and well this guy is gettin 10yrs easy out of his stuff.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think it is very sad for the animals. And that is the main reason why I do not agree with that type of dog being created and bred. And then sold for an exorbitant amount of money. And I feel that is mostly all of these breeders are about.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> I think it is very sad for the animals. And that is the main reason why I do not agree with that type of dog being created and bred. And then sold for an exorbitant amount of money. And I feel that is mostly all of these breeders are about.


Not every XL dog or any American Bully for that matter dies young. There are several old timers in the Bully world and unless anyone knows for a FACT that it was a heart problem etc then I would quit speculating. Yes, young dogs die, but not always because of the way they were bred or lack of health testing etc. More often than not, heat stroke plays a huge part during the Summer as well as owner irresponsibility etc. The list could go on.... So unless anyone has a necropsy report don't be so quick to assume.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Not every XL dog or any American Bully for that matter dies young. There are several old timers in the Bully world and unless anyone knows for a FACT that it was a heart problem etc then I would quit speculating. Yes, young dogs die, but not always because of the way they were bred or lack of health testing etc. More often than not, heat stroke plays a huge part during the Summer as well as owner irresponsibility etc. The list could go on.... So unless anyone has a necropsy report don't be so quick to assume.


I am more referring to the XL's with major structure flaws and deformities. I used to LOVE english bulldogs and really wanted one. But when I found out how many health problems they had to to their structure it broke my heart. They can't usually even breed on their own and can not even have their pups naturally! There are many breeds I would like to own with short noses ie boston terriers, boxers, pugs ect. But I don't think I ever will because of the health problems that come along with the breeds. Ofcourse, my own dog hasn't been the poster child for healthiness. So I am determined when I get another dog in the future I will do everything I can to ensure that it came from healthy stock.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The dogs I am referring to are the muggelstone dogs and they had all kinds of issues..... very sad!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> The dogs I am referring to are the muggelstone dogs and they had all kinds of issues..... very sad!!


Yes them among others I have seen in sad shape.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I remember bully the kid brought up a good point in that some of the owner's and breeder's of these dog's were trying to work these XL bullies like APBT's these dog's were not built or bred to withstand extreme circumstances like the APBT. So you put let's say a 100lb dog out in 100 degree weather and try and work it like an APBT your going to have problems possibly a dead dog due to heat stroke. All breeds have health issues that surround them. Some dog's are exposed to certain health issues due to genetic factors that surround them. With health testing on the rise in the Bully and APBT community hopefully breeder's can catch some of these issues early and prevent them from being passed down to the offspring by aggressively culling.


----------

